# I Think it's BGA



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

It's green and slimy, grows in sheets and it's on a piece of driftwood under my filter return. From what I've read, this is the bad stuff. I want to kill it, please help me.


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Take a little out on your fingers, give it a whiff. If it smells *really* bad, it's BGA.

Best way to deal with it is the method posted up by Tom Barr. Do a search for his posts on BGA. I had mine gone with his method.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

It can also be treated with antibiotics, though I would say to try Tom's method first. Keep in mind getting rid of it alone is not the answer, since you need to determine what the cause of it was. Often with bga it's a nitrate problem. Make sure your ferts are all in line as well as your co2. As I recall from a prior post of yours you were planning on running very high light tanks, if you are indeed doing this, you need to be very diligent about ferts and your parameters. HTH. Good luck.


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

Bert H said:


> As I recall from a prior post of yours you were planning on running very high light tanks, if you are indeed doing this, you need to be very diligent about ferts and your parameters. HTH. Good luck.


 This is a different tank that is running @ 1wpg


----------

